# 9/11 and Cantor Fitzgerald



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Today, we remember the horrible tragedies of ten years ago. But while we saw the worst of mankind that day, we also saw the best as well with the first responders, the fire fighters and police departments. 

I thought this article tied into the theme of recovering from 9/11 well, not just financially but emotionally as well. And it also shows that a financial services company can be concerned over more than just the bottom line.

Cantor Fitzgerald: surviving 9/11, and thriving



> It's a name inextricably linked with Sept. 11, with huge, catastrophic loss — Cantor Fitzgerald.
> 
> Of the companies and organizations that lost people that day, none was harder hit than the financial services firm that occupied the 101st to 105th floors of the north tower at the World Trade Center. Out of 960 employees in New York, 658 were killed — no employee in Cantor's offices at the time survived. Whole divisions were decimated.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Another touching recount of that dreadful day

http://www.bondbuyer.com/news/-1030931-1.html?zkPrintable=true



> The Day They Will Never Forget
> Muni Vets Share 9/11 Memories
> Sunday, September 11, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

More than 102,417 documented civilian death from violence since the invasion.

http://www.iraqbodycount.org/


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

today was to commemorate all victims of senseless violence


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

All of us will always remember where we were back then. I remember. I was safely out of harm's way and very grateful for that. I was not near any city.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

*9/11 ten years after*

A bit late today (15th) since I just got back but over the weekend, I was
watching Discovery Science on the Bell dish and they showed how much
has been accomplished in the last 10 years since the tragedy. The new
financial towers are going up nicely, but don't occupy the full 16 acre space
that the north/south towers and tower 7 occupied. Instead about 8 acres
are now a memorial park to the victims of the twin towers with lots of trees
and two reflecting waterfall pools with the names of all the victims engraved
on bronze plates around each pool.

On the footprint of the North tower, all the names including the firefighters
are engraved around the perimeter of the pool of the victims and firefighters
that perished there. On the south reflecting pool, all the victims + firefighters
+ the names of the Pentagon victims and the hijacked plane that crashed
in Pennsylvania (Flt 83?). It's a well thought out memorial and the neat 
thing is that one of the trees is a "survivor tree" that was found in the
wreckage of the north tower and although it's limbs were broken and torn off,
it was moved and planted along with the other trees and in 9 years time,
it has regrown new limbs and now is planted there as well. 

It's a place of reflection for the families of the victims because over half
of them, were never identified or found nto be reburied by the families, 
so it is also hallowed ground..a common grave of sorts.

Incidently, from this senseless tragedy, we have a better airline
security system in place now, so this should never happen again. 

My daugther and my two grand kids flew back to AZ yesterday.
They made the 2 yr old and 4 year old take off their shoes and walk through the scanners too. 

No way that a young al-Qaida terrorist shoe bomber can get away with
that now!


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

RIP to all the victims of 9/11 attack. A friend of mine was one of the victim. Hope they found peace.


----------



## james11 (May 9, 2011)

The rescue professionals exhibited humanity and dutifulness in the world. And those inhuman fools can't be made understand that.


----------

